# Character support in usb

## khurami

Hi 

I have a self made small distribution and when i use my usb and connect to windows server, inside windows server i can't see the Turkish alphabets that are used in filenames. i can see English alphabets but not Turkish. in menuconfig i give the the language support from local language support but problem is still continue..

What i must do? isn't it related to kernel? or i must do some extra integrations?

Thanks for help

----------

## pianosaurus

This means you are mounting it with different character sets in linux and windows. When you create the files in linux, make sure you have the volume mounted with the correct options (see man mount). I'm guessing you need either -o utf8 or -o iocharset=X (where X is a character set you compiled support for in the kernel).

----------

## khurami

I don't know where i must check for my usb mount to give the parameter you provide.

Under etc/init.d i have rcS that all mounts are done there. 

Where i must include the utf8 support and how?

Thanks for reply.Last edited by khurami on Sat Mar 06, 2010 12:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pianosaurus

I assume the incorrect file names are on root, and not inside any of those. You can set the root mount options by giving rootflags= to the kernel in your bootloader.

However, I may have completely misunderstood your problem. When you say "connect to windows server", I assumed you meant you read the usb stick in a windows server machine. That's not it, is it? Unless you either use vfat or ntfs for your linux root (which would be very strange), or have extra file system support in your windows server...

----------

## khurami

I find that the problem is with rdesktop. I have error when converting the Gnome character set to Windows UTF-16LE

How i can repair this error?

----------

## pianosaurus

I think you'll have to explain the problem in more detail.

When you connect to a Windows machine through rdesktop, it just displays it's desktop remotely. If filenames show up incorrectly there, they will show up incorrectly if you use the Windows machine locally too. The only way this could be an rdesktop problem is if you transferred the problematic files with rdesktop.

If I understand your problem correctly, you have a Windows problem.

----------

## khurami

But when i connect to same windows from other PC (Ubuntu Linux), there is no character problem there.

When connecting, i face to this error and then it connect: WARNING: rdp_out_unistr: iconv_open[ANSI_X3.4-1968 -> UTF-16LE] fail 0xffffffff

----------

## pianosaurus

And they show up incorrectly inside Windows Explorer? That's really strange.

Do you have the iconv use flag set? How about nls? I'm not sure if any of those will help, but it's worth a shot. Make sure everything is compiled with them by running emerge -NuDav world.

----------

